# MMAF GFX Competition - Signature sereis (1) **RESULTS**



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

After a few days of voting the results are in. Everyone please congratulate the winners and let the credits flow!

*Spite - FIRST PLACE*









*
M.C - SECOND PLACE*









*
Toxic - THIRD PLACE*









Everyone give reps for the winners and expect a part 2 to this competition series.​


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks to all that voted for my sig! Except for Life B EZ who said it was his favorite but didn't actually register his vote (grrrrrrrrrr)

Grats to MC, Toxic and the other guys who participated.

Now to spend some creds on hookers, drugs and booze.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice work everyone!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done guys.


----------

